# Raucher PC Säubern



## Niza (9. Mai 2010)

*Raucher PC Säubern*

hallo,
Wenn man sich einen PC z.B. gebraucht oder bei ebay ersteigert hat und er von einem Raucher stammt !

Weiß zufällig jemand wie man 1. in richrig sauber bekommt 

und 2. wie man in vom Rauchgestank frei bekommt ?

Beide Fragen sind wichtig !
Die zweite Frage ist die wichtigere!

Was gibt es da für möglichkeiten?

Grüße :
Niza


----------



## mariohanaman (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

lüften?....oder villeicht nen duftbaum oder ähnliches aussen dranhängen ... ^^
--> wäre so das einzige was mir einfällt...mit gestank-killer-chemie würde ich am pc nicht arbeiten...


abgesehen mal von einem gestank, inwiefern ist denn ein "raucher-pc" dreckiger als ein normaler pc ??


lg,mariohanaman


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Puh das ist echt wiederlich.. du hast mein volles Mitgefühl. Ich habe ein paar DVDs von nem Raucher bekommen und die Dinger stinken auch abartig.. ^^

Wie schon gesaft Durftbaum wäre gut..  Und anschließend mit Druckluft reinigen. Von außen mit Sakrotan etc..^^


----------



## TwilightAngel (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

@mario: Sehr, vor allem wenns ein Kettenraucher ist, der direkt neben dem PC qualmt und den nie sauber macht. So einen PC will kein gestandener Profi ohne Handschuhe und Mundschutz sauber machen.

Am besten erstmal grob mit Druckluftspray reinigen und dann richtig. Und gegen Gestank hilft wohl nur auslüften.


----------



## shiwa77 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*



mariohanaman schrieb:


> abgesehen mal von einem gestank, inwiefern ist denn ein "raucher-pc" dreckiger als ein normaler pc ??


Ich bin selber Raucher und kenne das Problem... Durch das Nikotin usw. ist der Staub "klebriger". Echt bescheiden das sauber zu kriegen...
Mit Druckluft geht das aber gut weg.


----------



## Professor Frink (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Ich würd das Ding komplett auseinanderbauen und draußen komplett mit Druckluft abpusten.
Dann nen Duftbaum rein und er dürfte wieder benutzbar sein !


----------



## >ExX< (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Hi, ich würde es so machen:
auseinanderbauen--->Druckluft--->mit Lappen groben Schmut entfernen--->mit Isopropanol kompletten PC abwischen(wenn nötig mehrmals)--->Falls nötig Duftbaum

Nicht elektronische Bauteile vielleicht auch mal in Seifenwasser einlegen


----------



## mariohanaman (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

ok hab damit kiene erfahrung ^^


aber villeicht irgendwie mit öl oder irgend einer nichtleitenden flüssigkeit reinigen ...
--> gut saubermachen, evtl mit druckluft

ist nur so ne idee, auch keine ahnung ob das klappt... aber ein versuch ist es wert 



lg,mariohanaman


----------



## >ExX< (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Also mit Öl wohl eher nicht 

Also Isopropanol greift die Oberfläche nicht an, und sollte gut säubern......


----------



## djnoob (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Ich rauche auch neben mein PC und habe volles Verständnis ggü. nicht Rauchern. Kann euch total Verstehen.
Bei DM gibt es ein Spray gegen Dreck auf Plastik. Heißt "Denk Mit"
Ich habe meinen PC nach 2 Jahren damit mal gereinigt und ob ihr mir es glaubt oder nicht, aber das Ergebnis war, das die Badewanne schon fast eckelbraun war 

Hier mal ein Foto, wie das Teil aussieht. Der Spray ist der Oberhammer und kann es jeden Raucher weiter Empfehlen.
Das Teil kostet ausserdem gerade mal 1€


----------



## mariohanaman (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Also mit Öl wohl eher nicht



wieso nicht, von der reinigungswirkung evtl mal abgesehen, aber schädlich kann es ja nu nicht sein, wenn ganze pc´s untergetaucht werden ^^



@EDIT: Auch wenn´s logisch klingt, mein Name ist NICHT Mario ^^


----------



## >ExX< (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Ja das Öl hinterlässt doch total den Ölfim bzw. Ölschmier, glaub nich das das so gut is^^


Mario also nicht............Mariu???


----------



## mariohanaman (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ja das Öl hinterlässt doch total den Ölfim bzw. Ölschmier, glaub nich das das so gut is^^
> 
> 
> Mario also nicht............Mariu???




stimm auch wieder 


probiers mit fabi


----------



## Zoon (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Case gründlich NASS reinigen - vorher natürlich alle Hardware raus   die kannste gleich auch vom Staub befreien und die Lüfter und Kühler vom schleimigen Raucherstaub. Danach Trockenwischen und versteckte Ecken mit Druckluft trocknen

Tipp, stell ein Becher mit frischen Kaffeebohnen bzw. Pulver ins Case - wirkt Wunder gegen Rauchergestank (klappt bei Raucherautos genauso gut.). Kann auch bei laufenden Betrieb am Bodenblech stehend drin bleiben, nur aufpassen das kein Lüfter direkt reinbläst.


----------



## TheRammbock (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Sind ja schon gute Antworten hier gekommen ...

Ich bin selbst Raucher, aber der Rechner soll logischerweise nichts abbekommen. Ich wische grundsätzlich einmal in der Woche mit solchen feuchten Reinigungstüchern von Lidl, für 2,99 Euro, das holt draußen schon eine ganze Menge runter. Im inneren war eigentlich nie was auffälliges vorzufinden. Hier reinige ich einmal im Monat mit Druckluft (aus dem 50 Liter Kompressor!!! - so´ne  blöde Blechdose ist ja nach zweimal drücken leer )

Edit: Jetzt hab ich es doch glatt vergessen. Duftbaum ist gut, alternativ, weil handlicher: Solche Duftstäbchen für den Staubsauger. Schon vom Ventilator anpusten lassen, dann richt die ganze Bude gleich mehr oder weniger gut.


----------



## >ExX< (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Um dem Qualm vorzubeugen könnte man eigentlich auch Staubfilter dranmontieren oder?


----------



## Niza (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Sind ja schon super IDEEN gekommen.

Auf einen Duftbaum wäre ich nie im leben gekommen .

Habe PC gekauft wo NICHTS von Raucherhaushalt dranstand.
Stank nach rauch .
Habe glück gehabt PC war defekt und konnte umtauschen gegen Geld.

Also mein Tip bevor man einen PC Kauft z.B.bei Ebay erst Fragen ob Nichtraucher - oder Raucherhaushalt .
Weil ab jetzt mach ich das immer.


----------



## Blauschwein (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit normaler Seifenlauge, dem Küchenschwamm und der Badewanne gesammelt.

Problem: Wenn jemand reinkommt könntest du als nerdig betitelt werden, weil du zusammen mit deinem PC sogar in die Badewanne steigst

Plan B: Selber anfangen zu rauchen, danns stört der Geruch nicht mehr


----------



## Bääängel (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Ich kann Zoon nur beipflichten. Kaffebohnen sind wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Gehäusewechsel bringts  Denn die Gehäuselüfter stinken meist am schlimmsten


----------



## -NTB- (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Um dem Qualm vorzubeugen könnte man eigentlich auch Staubfilter dranmontieren oder?



bleibt nur die frage ob all das nicotin und so da dran hängen bleibt?


----------



## >ExX< (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*



-NTB- schrieb:


> bleibt nur die frage ob all das nicotin und so da dran hängen bleibt?



Mehr als ohne wird wohl nicht reinkommen ^^


----------



## TheRammbock (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Um dem Qualm vorzubeugen könnte man eigentlich auch Staubfilter dranmontieren oder?





-NTB- schrieb:


> bleibt nur die frage ob all das nicotin und so da  dran hängen bleibt?





>ExX< schrieb:


> Mehr als ohne wird wohl nicht reinkommen  ^^




Hmmmm, zweischneidig. Ich hatte selbst Staubfilter drin. Mal abgesehen davon das sie den Nikotin wirklich draußen lassen, ist aber das Problem, das diese dann sehr viel schneller verkleben (logischerweise) und sich die Staubflusen dann sammeln und der Luftstrom ist sooo natürlich nicht mehr gegeben. Ich habe die Dinger auch schon gewaschen, kommt nicht so gut (werden dann weitmaschiger). Dann mit dem Kompressor abgepustet, schon besser, aber auch nicht so der Hit. 

Ich hab die von Reichelt benutzt. Ich glaub 77 Cent das Stück.

Also von mir bekommen diese nur einmal verwendbaren Staubfilter ein klaren


----------



## shengli (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Man kann den kompletten Tower + sämmtliches Zubehör mit Isopropanol reinigen. Am besten die Stellen die man in Bearbeitung hatte, direkt mit einem zweiten Tuch nachreinigen, da man sonst das Nikotin nurnoch verschmieren würde. Es ist aber eine heiden Arbeit einen kompletten PC zu reinigen. Im übrigen kann man die Tücher danach getrost in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## L.B. (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Effektiv wäre eine Reinigung mit Chlor. Danach riecht er nicht mehr nach Rauch. Dreck muss natürlich vorher von Hand entfernt werden.


----------



## Niza (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Bei Chlor sind dann wieder die Sicherheitsvorschriften zu beachten wie bei vielen Reinigungsmitteln .
Auch gut müssten Spiritus oder Filmreiniger sein denk ich mal.


----------



## P4D (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Ich würde einen hochdruckreiniger mit fettlösendem Spezialzugs empfehlen


----------



## L.B. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Das Chlor war eigentlich nur als Witz gemeint, denn Chlorgas ist nicht allzu gesund . Allerdings wäre der Rechner dann wirklich sehr sauber.


----------



## >ExX< (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*



L.B. schrieb:


> Das Chlor war eigentlich nur als Witz gemeint, denn Chlorgas ist nicht allzu gesund . Allerdings wäre der Rechner dann wirklich sehr sauber.




Wahrscheinlich bis auf das Grundmaterial


----------



## L.B. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Spaß beiseite, ich würde die Hardware ausbauen und das gesamte Gehäuse mit Wasser und Essigreiniger, etc. waschen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Alkohol (z.B. Spiritus) reicht hier.
+ eben ordentlich Lüften, muffelt auch mit der Zeit weniger.


----------



## Amida37 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Ich merk schon das viele keine Ahnung haben ein Raucher PC zu säubern.Mit Druckluftspray kommst du nicht weit da der Staub sich mit dem Rauch verbindet und sehr klebt an den Komponenten da kannst du genau so gut mit einem Laubbläser säubern passiert auch nix.Es gibt Alkohol Tücher benutzen oft Zahnärzte in der Praxis mit diesen Dingern bekommst du alles sauber besonders die verklebten Lüfter.Hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## SilasHammig (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*

Nunja, nach über 7 Jahren hat sich das Problem wahrscheinlich erledigt[emoji23].

Also begraben wir den Thread lieber wieder


----------



## taks (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*



SilasHammig schrieb:


> Nunja, nach über 7 Jahren hat sich das Problem wahrscheinlich erledigt[emoji23].



Oder es wurde noch schlimmer 


Aber Niza ist ja sowieso nicht mehr im Forum dabei


----------



## Pisaopfer (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Raucher PC Säubern*



P4D schrieb:


> Ich würde einen hochdruckreiniger mit fettlösendem Spezialzugs empfehlen



Warum nicht gleich Sandstrahlen!? 

Edit: Wat n alter Fred ... ich Esel


----------

